# Powerlifting Legend: The Story of Ellen Stein



## imabit2lil (Mar 22, 2018)

65 years young, Ellen Stein shares her journey on how she started powerlifting in her forties and has been in the game for over 20 years!

She is a perfect example of:
" You are never too old to start something new" and " You are never too old to keep going"

https://youtu.be/qUUqta5q4pY

Did Ellen's story touch your heart as much as it touched ours? We hope you feel encouraged!

Be sure to LIKE SHARE and SUBSCRIBE

Facebook: @ellenstein




Sent from my LGMP450 using Tapatalk


----------



## solidassears (Mar 23, 2018)

Pretty damn kewl!


----------



## blbokeb (Mar 23, 2018)

solidassears said:


> Pretty damn kewl!


 Ok


----------



## imabit2lil (Mar 23, 2018)

solidassears said:


> Pretty damn kewl!


I know right!

Sent from my LGMP450 using Tapatalk


----------

